
Ask HN: What is the etiquette after mutual stalking on LinkedIn - andrew_dp
Assumption is that both parties are NOT recruiters, what is the accepted next steps once two people have viewed each other?
======
e59d134d
What's your goal?

If it is someone you know in real life and were just curious then don't
mention it first ever.

------
jbrimble85
Second base.

